# What is the best mono for offshore?



## Jdunn5267

Howdy, 

I just ordered a truth (release) SG reel yesterday and I haven't yet decided what type of line I want to put on it. I've always used Berkeley big game on all of my offshore reels but with this new reel it has made me start thinking about line selection. So with that being said I wanted to open it up to you guys and ask what is everyone using on their offshore reels? Braid or mono, what brand, and what lb.? Thanks for everyones help and hopefully this is a good topic that everyone will enjoy.


----------



## Mmc

I started with Ande. went to Big Game but now i use suffix. I find that Suffix has much better abrasion resistance than Big Game.
I use braid on my jigging rods and mono on everything else


----------



## V-Bottom

X2 ^^^


----------



## matagordamudskipper

Momoi diamond braid and Momoi mono is the best I have used(20# to 100#).


----------



## popeye_iv

I ran with Ande for years and I was never disappointed. I recently picked up some Suffix because of my new relationship with Rapala and I like it so far.


----------



## SaltwaterTom

I tried Sufix Tritanium a few years ago when we were still surf fishing. It was great UNTIL it got stressed. After that, it broke like thread. After I had hauled in a big mass of sargassum, I kept breaking the line when I tried to tie a new knot on my leader. I had to discard about 100 yards of line to get to "unstressed" mono. Ande's is too soft for my liking. I get a new mile of 30 pound Berkley Big Game for Christmas every year and start the New Year with fresh strong line on my Squalls and TLD. On my smaller (Abu Garcia spinning and Orra) reels, I use Magibraid blue 30 pound Spectra. Made in the USA, no failures yet.


----------



## Fin Reaper

braid jerry brown or power pro....
mono suffix or momoi 

30 to 50 lb is more than enough for most youll be looking for. if you fish around rigs you might bump up one size since the line abrades more on the structure.
if youre fishing deep look to braid to fit the bill. 

i load braid on everything i own and load top shot of mono.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Jinkai or Ande Perfection*

Both are very abrasion resistant


----------



## Ficking

i have never thought about this question, good one! I hope I'll find here the answer too!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I like Bull Buster brand


----------

